# Purchasing Tee Shirts



## Carol1031 (Jul 5, 2014)

I am new to the business and need your help. 
I would like to know of a good place to purchase blank tee shirts in the USA? Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

AAA, AA, Sanmar, TSC, Bodek, Americana all come to mind.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I use SanMar and am quite happy with them. It's been a while since I set up my account and don't remember if you need (I think you do) a reseller's id or some business info.

If you need that and don't have it, you can get tees for a little more at Jiffy Shirts or Blank Shirts.


----------



## Kustomkoozies (Jul 3, 2014)

Carol, I would just google it, and I think it is just as important to find one nearby. That way you can get them in a timely manner. Most of us cannot wait 3 or 4 days to get their shirts.


----------



## Mbuk (Feb 24, 2013)

Sanmar like the other guy said I have heard is a great place.


----------



## thomas robertson (Oct 4, 2014)

TSC apparel, speedy deliver, great prices and weekly specials if you become a club member.


----------



## ka24e510 (Feb 5, 2014)

Carol1031 said:


> I am new to the business and need your help.
> I would like to know of a good place to purchase blank tee shirts in the USA? Thanks


a lot of the bigger names are all the same company. if you don't have a resale license, go with Jiffy or Blank like jleampark said.


----------



## EveM (Feb 24, 2009)

Depending on where you are located you could try Broder (Imprints Wholesale merged with them).


----------



## Panama1117 (Sep 28, 2009)

jiffyshirts.com


----------



## jonanthans (Jan 29, 2007)

Ive always used JiffyShirts, shipping is extremely fast and never had any problems.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Another vote for jiffy.


----------

